
IKEA Effect: How a single egg made Betty Crocker millions - himynamesdave
https://medium.com/sales-gems/ikea-effect-7457e1f9ef53
======
thanatosmin
FYI—Snopes claims this is false:
[http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/cakemix.asp](http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/cakemix.asp)

~~~
usrusr
And even if it was true, I would not credit the effect on the act of being
manually involved but on that egg being from a trusted source. "I know there
is an actual in the meal because I saw it with my own eyes". Otherwise, the
_entire_ meal would be composed of essentially industrial mystery goo.

------
mattnewport
Even if this was true for cake mix, it seems a bit of a leap to apply it to
IKEA furniture. The simplest explanation that flat packing allowed them to
reduce costs seems sufficient. I don't think anyone considers assembling IKEA
furniture close to making your own furniture in the way that baking a cake
from mix is close to baking your own cake.

------
0x4f3759df
I've seen this anecdote about 20 times now

[https://www.google.com/search?q=bernays+egg+cake+mix](https://www.google.com/search?q=bernays+egg+cake+mix)

------
bhhaskin
This is an ad for a book...

